# New Member / jack rabbits



## SLC86 (Jul 19, 2018)

Hello y'all im a new member, looking to get the my daughter into some jack rabbits out west of tooele or any where close bye.. Any tips, locations would be greatly appreciated... safe & fun hunts y'all


----------



## Ray (May 10, 2018)

I was trying to figure out how to send a picture image via private message but I can't figure it out. Do you live in Tooele?


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

You might as well ask for a good spot to pan gold too...




-DallanC


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

Personally I don't think that summer time is a good time to be out tramping around the sagebrush that the jacks like just to the fact of the other slithering type of reptiles that are also out in that think stuff. 

The last time that I hunted jacks in the summer was out in Skull Valley and we found more rattlers than we did rabbits.


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

DallanC said:


> You might as well ask for a good spot to pan gold too...
> 
> -DallanC


Do you have one of those? I need to supplement my income a little after my summertime projects.:shock:


----------



## BPturkeys (Sep 13, 2007)

Unfortunately the days of heading out on the west desert and shootin a few Jacks is long gone. But if you just have to get out there and give it a try, might I recommend this method. Drive around on the main roads and watch for a road kill or two, that's where to hunt. I don't mean hunt the road kills, but if there are road kills then there are rabbits in the area. Look for a slight darker greener and/or thicker foliage. If no luck, just pull up to a good safe place to shoot and let her run through a couple boxes or three of .22 ammo, then pick up your trash and come on home...she'll have fun and so will you.


----------



## SLC86 (Jul 19, 2018)

Thanks for the information gentlemen, safe hunts y'all


----------

